# Qik Video Chat?



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Currently I have a Droid Razr but considering returning it for a Nexus during the extended return period. But one issue is important to me ... and I'm located far away from a Verizon store to test it hands-on.

Yes ... I've searched here and elsewhere, but did not find anything ... not even on the Qik website. What I do know is that the Qik app works on some Samsung devices and not on others.

On my wife's phone the ONLY video chat app that works is a T-Mobile 'modified' version of Qik. No other video chat app recognizes the front facing camera. That is why my question here is specific ONLY to Qik. When my wife is out of town, Qik is the only way we can video chat. Not Skype. Not Fring. Nothing else works with her phone's front-facing camera.

QUESTION: Have any of you been able to get the Qik video chat app to work on your (Verizon) Galaxy Nexus?

Hopefully someone here has gotten Qik to work, but if not, then at least I know what my options are and it saves a long drive to Verizon and back. Thanks!


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you used google talk? Works perfect with the Nexus... might wanna try it on her phone. I found the .apk and ran it.. it's actually running wanna invite me to a chat or something? Nevermind it quit once i tried to initiate a call..


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks micro23 for checking that out for me! And she's currently out of town for a few days so will check out gtalk when she's back home ... as she's not much of a techie when it comes to fiddling around with apps.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Front camera shows as working and i can actually recored and rear camera pops up. There are some glitches but for what it's worth it's kinda working. Goodluck buddy.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm using Tango, I don't know if you tried that on your wifes phone.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

bp328i said:


> I'm using Tango, I don't know if you tried that on your wifes phone.


Yeah, Tried Tango ... no dice, since it won't recognize the front-facing camera. I suspect T-Mobile tweaked Qik to work on her phone, which is why its not the stock Qik app. The only one I hadn't tried so far was gtalk. But am guessing it will


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

What kind of phone is she using?


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> What kind of phone is she using?


Sidekick 4G (T-Mobile)


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I hate to hear that it sounds like TMo won't let your wife use her camera with any other video chat app, I highly doubt it's a problem with all the other apps.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree ... and I'm guessing GTalk will face the same issue accessing the front-facing camera. Will find out when she's back home.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

After trying an assortment of search terms on Google, just found out that "ooVoo Video Call" says their app supports the Sidekick 4G (as well as the Samsung Nexus S). If you see this app in the Market on your GNex, does it show as being able to download ... or do you get the "Your device isn't compatible with this item."?


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

if u go online and google for the qik apk u can download and install it. i actually just installed it on my nexus. idk if it works tho cuz i dont have an account and dont feel like making one cuz i dont no anyone that uses qik. ill look at the oovoo to see if it works since i have an account for that.

oovoo video call installs on galaxy nexus and lets u log in. cam should work. couldnt check tho cuz no one is online right now


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Apparently the challenge on Samsung phones with the Qik app is correctly accessing the front camera. As you suggested, found some downloads online, along with some Samsung user comments like cam image showed sideways or black or ____. Since there appeared to be a few different versions floating around, I downloaded each of them to try out later.

But I think ooVoo may be more promising. Whereas support requests/inquiries to Qik are left unanswered for weeks on their ""support"" blog, on a whim I submitted a support inquiry to ooVoo asking about the Galaxy Nexus. Surprisingly they answered within about 2 hours (probably a record for any support department) saying that if the current version did not yet work on the Galaxy Nexus, to check back later this month as they will be releasing updates to address Samsung-specific issues.

Thanks for checking on this ... and if you do have some luck with the current ooVoo app, I'm subscribed to this thread for any additional response(s).


----------

